# my first Spyderco: the Tenacious



## KnOeFz (Jun 2, 2009)

A member from another forum was kind enough to help me purchase a new Spyderco Tenacious (my very first Spyderco knife). It's been in my pocket for about a week now and I absolutely love the knife so far. Can't resist to open and close it for no reason other than feeling it and looking at it at least a dosen times a day






I think I need more cutting tasks in my life. 
Anyway, I took some pics fo you guys to enjoy:


----------



## gbleeker (Jun 2, 2009)

Assisted opening?


----------



## KnOeFz (Jun 2, 2009)

Nope, you need to open it completely with your thumb on the Spyderhole... Opening is very very smooth though.


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Jun 3, 2009)

Need more cutting tasks? 

How about eating more fresh fruit that requires slicing and peeling!


:kewlpics:


----------



## cyberspyder (Jun 3, 2009)

Was it Wouter?


----------



## KnOeFz (Jun 4, 2009)

CR123_CR123_CR123 said:


> Need more cutting tasks?
> 
> How about eating more fresh fruit that requires slicing and peeling!
> 
> ...


Lol... perhaps something more challenging then fruits and envelopes?




cyberspyder said:


> Was it Wouter?


nope... 
and I don't know if this guy likes attention so I won't mention his name...


----------



## LA OZ (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice knife and price. I am thinking of getting one.


----------



## THE PUNISHER (Jul 4, 2009)

they are great got mine under $40 bux..........


----------



## LA OZ (Jul 6, 2009)

Just received mine. It is a very nice knife for the price. I won't feel the pain for blunting it during use.


----------



## KnOeFz (Jul 6, 2009)

congrats on a great purchase! 
I know you'll enjoy it loads!


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 9, 2009)

THE PUNISHER said:


> they are great got mine under $40 bux..........



I like mine too. It's one of my favorites. Got it for 27 bucks plus shipping.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 14, 2009)

i ordered one too finally to test a spyderco too.. (1st one)

and over here they regularly are sold for about 80$.. so i had to get it from ebay. for 45$ and it sounded cheap to me! haha. 

27 shipped sounds awesome.. where from? even if i have to add 5$ extra to get it shipped to europe it would be still a good deal.


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 14, 2009)

NonSenCe said:


> i ordered one too finally to test a spyderco too.. (1st one)
> 
> and over here they regularly are sold for about 80$.. so i had to get it from ebay. for 45$ and it sounded cheap to me! haha.
> 
> 27 shipped sounds awesome.. where from? even if i have to add 5$ extra to get it shipped to Europe it would be still a good deal.



It was $27.91 *PLUS* shipping from YourCornerStore.com. But now they are going for $29.68 PLUS shipping.


----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 21, 2009)

tenacious arrived. fast shipping!

i like:

1. solid built. loud clicks and thunks and no freeplay. very nice.
2. is not as long and as heavy as i thought it would be. 
3. changeable clip position is good thing.
4. the handle material

i dont like:
1. width of the blade.. suprisingly wide.
'
2. the thumb hole. too sharp edges, my thumb hurts for playing with it.

2.2 the thumb hole,ergonomics, my thumb is too short for comfortable opening.

3. could be lighter weight.

4. not as sharp i imagined all spydercos to be, sharp but not razor. hair on my arm are still fine. 

5. needed to add oil for smoother action. 

all in all.. i see why people rave its great value. 

but the ergonomics of it makes it too hard for me to use with comfort.. it dont feel natural for me. so basically the size is the main thing i dont like. 

its too big for me. noticed it after 4 tries to open it. i found the position where i want my hand to be after the blade is opened wont allow me to open it more than 90 or so degrees. so i must adjust my "natural" grip and open it and the re-adjust to use it. when in hand it feels nice. but opening it sucks. 


now im torn. should i still keep it as my "destroyah all" knife and sharpen it. 

or should i just put for sale. and just buy a delica instead. (or one of those byrd knives)

or call this experiment over, and buy another spring assisted knife. (as this was an experiment after all.. see if i like the thumb hole or do i prefer the springs.. and with this sample, i must say spring is good!)


----------



## Federal LG (Jul 22, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!

Congrats on your new knife!!


----------



## NonSenCe (Jul 27, 2009)

tenacious is growing on me.

i have been using it as my work knife for a week now and i kinda like its solid feel.

-i do lot of scraping and prying and some cutting during the day so the hefty feel is ok for it.

and the "loud" opening click of it makes it more, hmm, sheeple friendly. they do hear it open up. hahah.

but it wont become my true edc knife.. i do like the spring assisted ones better. (the little effort it takes to open one, is a feature i like)


----------



## AncientSword (Aug 5, 2009)

Tenacious pimping:











:devil:


----------



## Radiophile (May 2, 2010)

Normally I'd let an old thread lie, but I just had to say great work on those orange G10 handles!

Love my Tenacious. Fit and finish is great, and the steel seems pretty good too. Amazing value for $30 shipped.


----------



## hatman (May 2, 2010)

For anyone who finds the Tenacious too big, check out the Persistence.

It's become one of my favorite blades -- for its great blade shape, excellent deployment hole and tight lockup.

You'll be hard pressed to find a better value -- it is selling for $25 to $30.


----------



## neverGUP (May 2, 2010)

hatman said:


> For anyone who finds the Tenacious too big, check out the Persistence.
> 
> It's become one of my favorite blades -- for its great blade shape, excellent deployment hole and tight lockup.
> 
> You'll be hard pressed to find a better value -- it is selling for $25 to $30.




Right. Persistence is my favourite EDC knife. :thumbsup:


----------



## smrtprts (May 2, 2010)

My persistence rusted on me after I washed the blade and dried it off. A bit of water must have gotten on it from the inside. :tdown:


----------



## hatman (May 2, 2010)

smrtprts said:


> My persistence rusted on me after I washed the blade and dried it off. A bit of water must have gotten on it from the inside. :tdown:



That is such a bummer.....will you get another?


----------



## smrtprts (May 2, 2010)

I am planning on attempting to clean it off and put some sort of oil on the blade. If I am able to clean it and it happens again, definitely not.


----------



## BigBluefish (May 3, 2010)

Had a chance to handle a Tenacious and a Persistence. Bought the Persistence. The Tenacious is a big folder, way to big for EDC. I'm carrying the Persistence alternately with a Benchmade Vex. I prefer the Persistence, it's a bit smaller, a bit lighter, and smoother in operation. The one the Vex has over the Persistence is a smoother feel to it overall; the Persistence has some sharp edges. But the Vex is almost as big and heavy as the Tenacious.

That said, I'm thinking now of picking up a Tenacious. For less than $35, how can you go wrong for a good, all-around utility folder?


----------



## choombak (May 3, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> tenacious arrived. fast shipping!
> 
> i like:
> 
> ...



With a sandpaper, try and sand off the edges. If you are used to thumb-stud, then the hole seems daunting at first, but IMHO, it is the best way to open a knife. Also, try changing the way you put the thumb in it - instead of sticking it in, use the soft part of your thumb to push it up, and it should open effortlessly.



> 2.2 the thumb hole,ergonomics, my thumb is too short for comfortable opening.
> 
> 3. could be lighter weight.


The steel liners add to the weight, but also increase the overall handle strength. For its size, I find it well balanced between the blade and handle. 



> 4. not as sharp i imagined all spydercos to be, sharp but not razor. hair on my arm are still fine.


Very much possible. A light touch-up on your favorite sharpner shall do the trick. I have had a couple of Spydies come in very dull (and same for Benchmade Grip that I got recently), but my sharpmaker did a beautiful job.



> 5. needed to add oil for smoother action.
> 
> all in all.. i see why people rave its great value.
> 
> ...


I can understand the disappointment for your first knife. Please sharpen it, and keep it as a baseline. Next knife you get -- compare the shape, size, length before placing an order. Besides you will require a knife for those jobs that you won't want to risk your prized second blade. And also to loan it to your wife/gf/friend for sometime who may break the tip by using it as a pryer. 



> or should i just put for sale. and just buy a delica instead. (or one of those byrd knives)


Delica4 *must* be your second knife. If you find Tenacious large, then Delica4 is a thing of beauty. cutleryshoppe has the best price on a new Delica, and many turn up here on knives for sale, as well as bladeforums.



> or call this experiment over, and buy another spring assisted knife. (as this was an experiment after all.. see if i like the thumb hole or do i prefer the springs.. and with this sample, i must say spring is good!)


Individual preference. After I used the spyderhole, I found it the best way to open a knife. Good luck.

-Amarendra


----------



## NonSenCe (May 4, 2010)

update: still using the tenacious as my work knife. (i do sometimes carry smaller and lighter knives too if i know/or think that i do not have to do heavier stuff.) but mostly i keep it as my "beater" knife. it has yet failed me.

after saying that not all golden tho: the clip almost fell off (the screws got loose and actually dropped one off.. found it and glued them all back in)

the blade has gone off-center now (guess the beating i have given it has twisted it somehow.)

the blade is in dire need of decent sharpening. by someone good! hah i do use it alot as scraper and also cutting cardboard.. so it gets dull. and from same area always.. so i think i have been slowly grinding away the same area of the blade and the shape is starting to change shape. 

part of it might be that 1.i am not very good at sharpening free hand 
and 2. i normally am in hurry to get the blade in working sharpness again so i use diamond sharpener.. (it takes out too much too easily i think..but does get the blade back in "good enough" sharp.)

soon i will either take it to friend for reprofiling and sharpening.. or just try the new lansky sharpening system that is in the mail if it will help it/me.

but the knife itself is worth its price. i might buy another one just in case.

(delica 4, have it now. like it. a bit too short blade to replace the tenacious but it definately is exxellent knife! worth its praise too. and i still like assisted openers. )


----------



## tiktok 22 (May 6, 2010)

AncientSword said:


> Tenacious pimping:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it possible to buy a set of orange scales? Those are awesome...


----------



## rydude07 (May 6, 2010)

How is the tenacious's blade retention?

I heard horror stories of it being to loose and it cutting people. 

If you flick your wrist down, does it open by itself?


----------



## NonSenCe (May 6, 2010)

edge retention.. mine has been great. 

i heard about that problem also in reviews.. but i think those were of the 1st few patches and they improved since. 

if it would open by itself i wouldnt be using it.


----------



## BruiseLee (May 8, 2010)

The blade retention detent on mine is pretty good. Keeps the blade from deploying when you don't want it to, but not so stiff or strong that it makes the blade hard to deploy when you do want it to. I was also worried about the retention on this knife, having seen a couple of youtubers cut themselves with it.


----------



## Aircraft800 (May 8, 2010)

If you think the Tenacious is a little big or heavy, try the Spyderco Delica4.
I traded my old Eddie Bauer edition Delica for a new FRN Delica4, now it gets carried every day!

This is the new Delica4





Here is a pic of the old serrated blade Delica I traded:


----------



## futz (May 8, 2010)

NonSenCe said:


> its too big for me. noticed it after 4 tries to open it. i found the position where i want my hand to be after the blade is opened wont allow me to open it more than 90 or so degrees. so i must adjust my "natural" grip and open it and the re-adjust to use it. when in hand it feels nice. but opening it sucks.


Just start the blade with your thumb, and in the same motion flick your wrist/hand a bit (not violently) and the blade will open and lock on its own. You DO NOT have to do it hard so you put unnecessary wear on it. Practice a bit and it becomes natural to just push/flick and it snaps open nice and easy. At first you'll flick too hard or too soft, but you'll get the hang of doing it "just right" after a while. A new knife will be a bit tight at first, but as it breaks in it will open easier.



rydude07 said:


> How is the tenacious's blade retention?
> I heard horror stories of it being to loose and it cutting people.


I think that was with earlier versions. Mine retains well with normal use.



rydude07 said:


> If you flick your wrist down, does it open by itself?


Only if you REALLY whip it hard. Otherwise it retains very securely.


----------



## hatman (May 9, 2010)

Spyderco says it is expanding on the Tenancious/Persistence models, which it considers among the best values in its line.

Sal Glesser has announced there is a Resilience in the works for later this year -- a larger blade than the 3-inch Tenacious.

And, for those who prefer a more compact EDC, he said the company is working on a prototype of a future little brother for the Persistence.

Sal hasn't announced any dates. I expect the smaller blade to fly off the shelves.

FWIW, these are made in China of Chinese steel. Sal estimated the cost would be five times higher if made of more expensive materials in Japan.


----------



## jackthedog (May 10, 2010)

Both are great knives. The price point is awesome as well. 

I didn't realize there was a smaller version of the Persistence coming. Sounds like I'll have to buy that too.


----------



## DeadButAlive (May 13, 2010)

I started with a Tenacious about a year ago - that led to a Byrd Wings, Flight, Meadowlark, and a Persistence - which led to the _real_ Spyderco knvies. Next thing I know I've got a Delica, FRN Stretch II, G10 Endura, and a Mule team knife. Then there was the Byrd Wings Slipit which started me into slippies - Case, Queen, Buck, GEC, Boker. 45 knives later I think I've moved on to flashlights. The Tenacious is a gateway drug, one hit and you're hooked!


----------



## hatman (May 17, 2010)

Which do you prefer -- the FRN on the stretch, or the G10 on the Endura?

I have the FRN Delicas (green and blue); undecided about the Enduras.....whether they are too big for me...and if not, which one to go for.


----------



## KnOeFz (May 29, 2010)

hatman said:


> Which do you prefer -- the FRN on the stretch, or the G10 on the Endura?



I prefer the feel of G10. The extra weight of the steel liners underneath the G10 doesn't bother me.


----------



## hatman (Jun 6, 2010)

KnOeFz said:


> I prefer the feel of G10. The extra weight of the steel liners underneath the G10 doesn't bother me.



This turned out to be good advice -- as I found when I got my G10 Endura!


----------

